# Powerbook g4 : réinstallation impossible ?



## jellyboy74 (25 Décembre 2012)

Hello , 

Joyeux noël à tous .

Je vais vous exposer mon problème . 

Le HDD de mon G4 à lâché il y a deux semaines . Devant la difficulté à trouver une CD de Leopard j'ai téléchargé une DMG valide (universel) pour installer l'OS sur un nouveau HDD que j'ai auparavant partitioné en "carte de partition apple " et " journalisé" . Je démarre avec "alt " , il détecte la clef de boot que j'ai créé , je lance et la pomme apparaît mais malheureusement au bout d'une minute j'ai le signe "interdit" qui apparaît à la place de la pomme et la roue tourne indéfiniment ..... 


Que puis je faire ??


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

Hello

un G4 ne peut pas démarrer sur une clé (ou toute autre source) usb, je pense que le soucis vient de là.

Il te faut soit un dvd/cd, soit un périphérique firewire.


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Décembre 2012)

Merci mais vieille légende urbaine que j'ai tué cette nuit !

Donc pour installer LEO depuis une clef bootable il faut formater son HDD en carte de partition apple en cochant la case (prise en charge d'osx 9) et le tour est joué !

Je suis donc passé en 10.5.8 après maj .


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

ah non ce n'est pas une légende ! 

qu'as tu comme G4 PPC 

il me semble que seul le tout dernier modèle de powerbook le permettait, mais je peux t'assurer que les autres, non !


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Décembre 2012)

Powerbook G4 dvi de 2004 (donc loin d'être le dernier ) 1GHZ , 1GO de ram . 

Il y a un trés gros mal entendu avec les ppc G4 . En fait , effectivement les G3 et els premiers G4 de moins de 800 mghz ne peuvent pas booter en USB . 

Mais par la suite les modéles dôtés de plus de 800 MHZ pouvais prendre en charge l'USB au démarage (lecteur dvd externe ou clef USB ) . 

J'ai ré installé des dizaines de G4 avec USB . Il suffit juste de :

1. Créer une clé de boot en carte de partition apple avec un dmg valide (universel) 
2. Formater le disque dur en etendu journalisé et de bien cocher la prise en charge de osx9 
3. Démarrer le powerbook en maintenant la touche "alt " et attendre que le volume apparaisse . 
4. Lancer l'installation et attendre longtemps ! 

Ca marche nickel chrome . 

A noter que cette technique fonctionne aussi pour 10.4


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

bon ben je n'ai pas du avoir de bol avec les qques PB G4 que j'ai eu sous la main 

et mon PBG4 1Ghz à coté de moi, je peux t'assurer que le boot en usb, tu oublies

bref, ton soucis est réglé, et c'est le principal


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Décembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon ben je n'ai pas du avoir de bol avec les qques PB G4 que j'ai eu sous la main
> 
> et mon PBG4 1Ghz à coté de moi, je peux t'assurer que le boot en usb, tu oublies
> 
> bref, ton soucis est réglé, et c'est le principal




 un truc a savoir c'est que pour rendre la clé bootable il faut d'abord monter le dmg et copier le "montage du dmg" sur la clef et non pas directement l'image . 

De plus les dmg valide sont rare , si tu veux je peu te donner le lien d'un DMG valide .


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> un truc a savoir c'est que pour rendre la clé bootable il faut d'abord monter le dmg et copier le "montage du dmg" sur la clef et non pas directement l'image .



c'est vrai que j'ai tjs essayé avec un DD usb (avec clone bootable) ou avec un cd/dvd d'origine

cela explique peut-être cela




jellyboy74 a dit:


> De plus les dmg valide sont rare , si tu veux je peu te donner le lien d'un DMG valide .



pas nécessaire, merci


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,


Egalement concerné par ce soucis de réinstallation, je pensais également que ce n'était pas possible en USB... Je vais tester cette méthode , en esperant que ça marche ^^


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2013)

Je peux te dire qu'avec mon iBook G4@1,2GHz le boot avec "alt" ça ne fonctionne pas.
Après j'ai essayé la méthode open firmware avec des tas de lignes de code, mais pas réussi non plus
Mais bon, je ne suis pas hyper doué et quand ça me les casse, j'ai des ordis qui acceptent de démarrer en mode "target" avec le Dvd inséré (iBook1, iBiiok2, MacBook), et aussi un graveur externe FW.


----------



## dran69 (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
Apres avoir formaté le Powerbook G4 Alu 1,67Ghz de ma fille je m'apercois que depuis notre dernier déménagement il y a 1 an nous avons perdu les dvd d'installation... Pas grave je me dis je vais utiliser ceux de l'Imac avec le 10.5, hélas non refus du portable... Ou puis je trouver ce fameux fichier dmg universel? Car je pense que ce powerbook doit pouvoir booter sur clef usb (dernier modele alu produit) ou alors est ce qu'il faut que je retrouve des dvd de 10.2 quelque part?
Merci de votre aide car pour le moment il ne sert qu'a la déco et c'est bien dommage...


----------



## LedZeFred (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour, j'avais le même problème sur un PowerBook G4 1Ghz de 2006 complètement planté : impossible re ré-installer 10.5 sans les DVD gris d'origine, je n'ai jamais pu démarrer sur une clé usb ni sur un graveur externe, j'ai essayé le méthode de jellyboy74 sans succès ! Mais j'ai trouvé LA solution ! Il faut sortir le disque du G4, ce qui n'est pas simple ! bonjour le petit crochet métallique sous la fente du lecteur CD ! Grrrrr du coup je l'ai coupé à la pince, il me fera plus ch..  Donc je branche le HDD en externe à l'aide du Câble adapteur/convertisseur USB2.0 vers IDE/SATA, et je crée 2 partitions (carte de partition Apple pour PPC) : une de 8Go et l'autre de ce qui reste soit 52Go, sur la première je restaure l'installation 10.5.6 - Leopard.dmg, je remonte le disque dans le PowerBook, avec alt je démarre sur la partition de l'installation et j'installe sur l'autre partition, ça a très bien fonctionné ! quand j'ai redémarré sur HDD c'était bon 10.5,6 tout neuf ! reste à faire toutes les mises à jour 10.5.8 etc ... ce qui est bien c'est que j'ai une partition de secours, en démarrant dessus je peux vérifier le disque et réparer les autorisations. Bon il est évident qu'un G4 de 2005 ça rame ! Mais ça fonctionne encore bien, par contre les logiciels adaptés deviennent rares et difficiles à trouver, j'ai pu installer VLC, TenFourFox, Open office, Onyx ... Voila, la propriétaire du G4 était toute contente 
Si ça peux aider, je peux vous donner 10.5.6 - Leopard.dmg (en MP svp)


----------

